# Psychology.gr > Σχόλια, προτάσεις, προβλήματα >  Θέλουμε πίσω τον έλις!!

## λουλούδι

Αυτό. Γιατί τον διαγράψατε ρε παιδια;

----------


## menis_64

> Αυτό. Γιατί τον διαγράψατε ρε παιδια;


Έκανε η διαχείριση τέτοιο πράγμα;

----------


## serios

Νομίζω πως δεν διαγράφηκε αλλά αποκλείστηκε πιθανόν για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα!!
Κ μένα μου έλειψε!!

----------


## giorgos35

Όχι ρε παιδιά..γιατί.αποκλειστηκε ο Έλις????

----------


## keep_walking

Προσεξα οτι μου αφαιρεθηκε η ιδιοτητα του moderator και χαιρομαι για αυτο ωστε να μπορω να επικοινωνω σαν απλος χρηστης και να μην προβληματιζομαι πολυ. Και εγω θελω πισω τον Ελις :Smile:

----------


## elisabet

Δεν γνωρίζω τι έγινε με τον ελις μιας και είχα κάμποσο καιρό να μπω στο φόρουμ, αλλά ο, τι κι αν έγινε δηλώνω και εγώ πως θέλω τον έλις πίσω!  :Big Grin:

----------


## ΚΑΣΣΑΝΔΡΑ

Έλις σε αγαπάμε όλοι! Θέλουμε πίσω τον Έλις!

----------


## Macgyver

Elis , γυρνα ξανα , θα μετακινησουμε λοφους και βουνα .......... .......

----------


## giorgos35

Αυτό το παιδί να βάλει υποψηφιότητα στης εκλογές .θα βγει παμψηφεί.

----------


## black_adder

γνωριζει κανεις ποιοι ηταν οι λογοι που αποκλειστηκε;
αν εγραψε οτι γραφει συνηθως δεν συντρεχει απολύτως κανενας λογος αποκλεισμου.

----------


## pavlosla

να ξεμπαναριστει ο ελις

----------


## Remedy

λειπει ο ελις;;; δεν πηρα χαμπαρι!
που τον εχετε; ειναι κρατουμενος;
FREE ELIS!!!

----------


## Aeon

Οσο κι αν φανεί οξύμωρο, και γω τον θέλω πίσω, παρόλο που την τελευταία προειδοποίηση που οδήγησε στον προσωρινό αποκλεισμό του, την έδωσα εγώ.

Είχε λάβει δεκάδες ειδοποιήσεις να περιορίσει τα spam posts, τα οποία είναι κατανοητά και αποδεκτά ως ένα βαθμό, όχι όμως στον τεράστιο βαθμό που έκανε ο Elis.
Του είχα στείλει, πέραν των προειδοποιήσεων και προσωπικό μήνυμα, για να τον ενημερώσω και να τον προστατέψω από επερχόμενο αποκλεισμό, όμως μάλλον το αγνόησε, συνεχίζοντας να σπαμάρει.

----------


## giorgos35

ερώτηση.το σπαμ τι ειναι???
Μέχρι πότε είναι ο αποκλεισμός του???

----------


## Macgyver

> Αυτό το παιδί να βάλει υποψηφιότητα στης εκλογές .θα βγει παμψηφεί.


αχαχαχαχαχα ........

σπαμ ειναι οταν γραφεις ασχετα ( η ακυρα ποστ οπως λετε σεις ) σε διαφορα θεματα ........

----------


## Vox

> ερώτηση.το σπαμ τι ειναι???


*Σπαμ*:

_Σπαμ (spam) ονομάζεται η μαζική αποστολή ηλεκτρονικών μηνυμάτων ή άλλων, σε μια προσπάθεια προώθησης προϊόντων ή ιδεών. Λόγω του χαμηλού κόστους αποστολής, η αποστολή γίνεται σε μεγάλο αριθμό αποδεκτών. Πρόκειται για παγκόσμιο φαινόμενο και υπάρχουν εκτιμήσεις για επτά τρισεκατομμύρια ανεπιθύμητα μηνύματα spam στο 2011. Σε αρκετές χώρες η αποστολή σπαμ διώκεται δικαστικά._

Αυτό που έκανε μερικές φορές ο elis ήταν να γράφει απανωτές απαντήσεις σε κάποιες συζητήσεις, χωρίς να συνεισφέρει κάτι ουσιαστικό στο θέμα. Δεν ήταν ακριβώς σπαμ αλλά εντάσσεται σ' αυτή τη λογική με μια πιο χαλαρή σημασία του όρου. 

Προσωπικά δε με ενοχλούσε ενώ είχε ένα ιδιαίτερο, μερικές φορές διασκεδαστικό, στιλ. Από την άλλη όμως στο φόρουμ υπάρχουν κανόνες λειτουργίας και διαχειριστές που αποφασίζουν τι πρέπει να γίνει σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις.

----------


## black_adder

Vox θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω ένα αποκλεισμό όταν έκανε παλιά αλλεπάλληλες δημοσιεύσεις βίντεο από το youtube. Επαναλαμβάνω όμως αν έγραφε ότι έγραφε όπως το έγραφε στα διάφορα ποστς δεν συντρέχει κανένας λόγος αποκλεισμού. Εδώ γράφονται ότι θες και δεν γίνεται αποκλεισμός στον Έλις βρήκε η διαχείριση να είναι αυστηρή;

----------


## black_adder

> Οσο κι αν φανεί οξύμωρο, και γω τον θέλω πίσω, παρόλο που την τελευταία προειδοποίηση που οδήγησε στον προσωρινό αποκλεισμό του, την έδωσα εγώ.
> 
> Είχε λάβει δεκάδες ειδοποιήσεις να περιορίσει τα spam posts, τα οποία είναι κατανοητά και αποδεκτά ως ένα βαθμό, όχι όμως στον τεράστιο βαθμό που έκανε ο Elis.
> Του είχα στείλει, πέραν των προειδοποιήσεων και προσωπικό μήνυμα, για να τον ενημερώσω και να τον προστατέψω από επερχόμενο αποκλεισμό, όμως μάλλον το αγνόησε, συνεχίζοντας να σπαμάρει.


Περνάς δηλαδή μεγάλο δράμα

----------


## giorgos35

Εμένα προσωπικά πάντως μου λείπει ο Έλις..είναι αξιαγάπητο παιδί...
Εντάξει μπορεί να έγραφε άκυρα πράγματα αλλά ήταν όντως διασκεδαστικός ...άρση αποκλεισμού του Έλις

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> ερώτηση.το σπαμ τι ειναι???
> Μέχρι πότε είναι ο αποκλεισμός του???


θα σου πω προσεξε Σ.Π.Α.Μ 
*Σ*ε *Π*ανικο* Α*πο *Μ*υνηματα

----------


## giorgos panou

Συμφωνω οτι ο ΕΛΙΣ παραβιαζαι πολλες φορες και πολλους ορους του φορουμ, λογικο κι αντικοιμενικο ηταν αυτο που του εκαναν οπως το κανουν και σε οποιον απο εμας οταν πραβενουμε τους ορους.
Απο την ομως,αν σκεφτουμε - μαλονσκεφτουνε αυτοι που ειναι υπευθηνοι οχι εγω δλη - σκεφτουνε με κοινωνικο βλεμα, το οτι ο ΕΛΙΣ εχει επενδησει πολλα σε αυτο το φορουμ , οτι ειναι για αυτον ενα "παραθυρο" στην κοινωνια που τοσο εχει δυστυχως αποκοπει. 
Δεν θα θελα να γραψω παραπανω, πηστευω οτι γνωριζουν το οτι ο ΕΛΙΣ ασχολειτε αρκετα με το φορουμ το οτι για αυτον ειναι πολυ πιο σημαντικο απο οτι για εμενα η για αλλους εδω μεσα, περναει πολλες ωρες κι γενικα ειναι ενασ "κοσμος" για τον ΕΛΙΣ. Για αυτους τους λογους ισως θα μπορουσαν να ξανα εξετασουν την τιμωρια του. Ξανα λεω ομως, οτι αν το δουμε το θεμα αντικοιμενικα κι με την προβλεπομενη ματια τωτες επρεπε να γινει οτι εγινε οπως κι θα πρεπει να γινει για οποιον αλλον.

----------


## λουλούδι

Λοιπον καταρχας γελασα με αυτα που γραφετε στα περισσοτερα συμφωνω, ομως δεν βαλατε αλλη μια παραμετρο, ο ελις ηταν σε υποτροπη δεν ηταν 100% λογικος για να εχει κριση τι πρεπει να γραψει και τι οχι.....Ειμαστε σε ενα φορουμ ψυχολογιας κανονικα οι οροι θα επρεπε να ειναι πιο ελαστικοι γιατι οπως προανεφερα καποιοι δεν ειναι σε θεση να καταλαβουν οχι επειδη θελουν αλλα επειδη δεν μπορουν. Δεν τον υποτιμω καθολου ειναι πανεξυπνος και πολυ καλο παιδι τον εχω γνωρισει προσωπικα απλως καποια πραγματα δεν εξαρτωνται απο μας αλλα απο τη φυση η θεο αν θελετε. Κριμα πολυ αυτο που κανατε που δεν σκεφτηκατε στους κανονες οτι το σπαμ επρεπε να επιτρεπεται σε καποιες περιπτωσεις.

----------


## Έρις

Ίσως ο elis να παραβίαζε κάποιους κανονισμούς του forum, ωστόσο θεωρώ πως αναφορικά με την κατάσταση του είναι αντιδεοντολογικός ο αποκλεισμός του.

----------


## Stavros

Παιδιά εμείς που είμαστε αρκετά παλιοί και ξέρουμε τον Elis,καταλαβαίνουμε πως το παλικάρι είναι σε υποτροπή σοβαρή.Μάλιστα του το είχα αναφέρει και στις *10 Σεπτέμβρη* όταν έλεγε κάποια ακατανόητα πράγματα περί Μαφίας κτλ.
Δεν ξέρω βέβαια κατά πόσο βοηθάει το Ban αλλά σίγουρα το παιδί χρειάζεται στήριξη.Αλλά δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο που θα μπορούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε.Όποιος έχει καποια ιδέα,ας πέσει στο τραπέζι.

----------


## Mrgilleas

προσωπικα καταλαβα οτι ο ελις ηταν σε υποτροπη και οτι αυτα που εγραφε που ηταν καπως περιεργα ηταν λογω υποτροπης γι αυτο δεν μου φανηκαν διασκεδαστικα γιατι τα εχω περασει και γω αυτα στο παρελθον ολοι απομακρυνθηκαν απο διπλα μου ενας μονο με κρατησε φιλο και του αρεσαν αυτα που ελεγα.μπορει να φαινονται διασκεδαστικα σε καποιους αλλα δεν ξερεις πως αισθανεται αυτος που τα λεει εγω προσωπικα ενιωθα λες και ημουν στην κολαση ειδικα οσο περνουσε ο καιρος μεχρι να παθω ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο και επιχειρησα να βαλω τελος στη ζωη μου.προφανως οσοι δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχωση λογικο ειναι να μην ξερουν πως αισθανονται αυτα τα ατομα και επειδη ημουν μελος απο παλια ζητησα να διαγραφω γιατι υποτροπιασα ψυχολογικα και νομιζα οτι με παρακολουθουν μεσω αυτου του σαιτ γνωστοι και φιλοι μου και εφτιαξα φετος καινουργιο λογαριασμο και επειδη παρακολουθω το φορουμ απο παλια ετσι ηταν και ενα αλλο μελος με ψυχωση ο vince που ενω ηταν σταθερος τα εκοψε τα φαρμακα και εγραφε περιεργα (οπως ο ελις )λογω υποτροπης ειχε ανοιξει και αλλα προφιλ οπως carrot θυμαμαι και ελεγε ολο κουλα απο τοτε δεν ξαναμπηκε μπορει σε αλλους να φαινονται διασκεδαστικα ολα αυτα που εγραφε ο vince (πρωτος λογαριασμος που ανοιξε γιατι ανοιξε και αλλα μετα οπως carrot και αλλα δεν τα θυμαμαι) αλλα και ο ελις αλλα οταν εισαι σε υποτροπη τετοια υποφερεις.

----------


## Mrgilleas

προσωπικα δεν εχω γραψει τοσο περιεργα στο φορουμ γιατι τηρω πιστα την αγωγη απο το 2009 και μετα .αλλα πριν το 2009 ελεγα και γω και εκανα ολο περιεργα(που δεν ημου μελος στο φορουμ) μεχρι να αρρωστησω τελειως και μονο σε εναν του αρεσαν αυτα που ελεγα οι υπολοιποι ειτε με απεφευγαν ειτε με λυποντουσαν γι αυτο μου φαινεται περιεργο να βλεπω μελη εδω μεσα να τους φαινονται διασκεδαστικα αυτα που λενε ορισμενοι σε υποτροπη αλλα τι αναρωτιεμαι ολοι κατι ψυχολογικο εχουμε εδω μεσα οποτε δεν χρειαζεται να απορρω παντως το συγκεγκριμενο ατομο που του αρεσαν αυτα που ελεγα δεν ειχε κανενα ψυχολογικο προβλημα και ακομα θυμαται αυτα που ελεγα και γελαει του αρεσαν πολυ παντως οι υπολοιποι με απεφευγαν

----------


## giorgos35

> προσωπικα καταλαβα οτι ο ελις ηταν σε υποτροπη και οτι αυτα που εγραφε που ηταν καπως περιεργα ηταν λογω υποτροπης γι αυτο δεν μου φανηκαν διασκεδαστικα γιατι τα εχω περασει και γω αυτα στο παρελθον ολοι απομακρυνθηκαν απο διπλα μου ενας μονο με κρατησε φιλο και του αρεσαν αυτα που ελεγα.μπορει να φαινονται διασκεδαστικα σε καποιους αλλα δεν ξερεις πως αισθανεται αυτος που τα λεει εγω προσωπικα ενιωθα λες και ημουν στην κολαση ειδικα οσο περνουσε ο καιρος μεχρι να παθω ψυχωτικο επεισοδιο και επιχειρησα να βαλω τελος στη ζωη μου.προφανως οσοι δεν εχουν περασει απο ψυχωση λογικο ειναι να μην ξερουν πως αισθανονται αυτα τα ατομα και επειδη ημουν μελος απο παλια ζητησα να διαγραφω γιατι υποτροπιασα ψυχολογικα και νομιζα οτι με παρακολουθουν μεσω αυτου του σαιτ γνωστοι και φιλοι μου και εφτιαξα φετος καινουργιο λογαριασμο και επειδη παρακολουθω το φορουμ απο παλια ετσι ηταν και ενα αλλο μελος με ψυχωση ο vince που ενω ηταν σταθερος τα εκοψε τα φαρμακα και εγραφε περιεργα (οπως ο ελις )λογω υποτροπης ειχε ανοιξει και αλλα προφιλ οπως carrot θυμαμαι και ελεγε ολο κουλα απο τοτε δεν ξαναμπηκε μπορει σε αλλους να φαινονται διασκεδαστικα ολα αυτα που εγραφε ο vince (πρωτος λογαριασμος που ανοιξε γιατι ανοιξε και αλλα μετα οπως carrot και αλλα δεν τα θυμαμαι) αλλα και ο ελις αλλα οταν εισαι σε υποτροπη τετοια υποφερεις.


Το διασκεδαστικά δεν το λέμε με την έννοια ότι κοροϊδεύουμε ούτε με την έννοια της ψυχαγωγίας..
Το διασκεδαστικό το λέμε με την έννοια το ότι δεν λέει δυσάρεστα πράγματα ή προσβλητικά η επιθετικά..από τι είδες και εσύ όλοι τον αγαπάμε τον Έλις...ούτε το υποτιμάμε ούτε τον λυπόμαστε με την υποτιμητική την έννοια..απλά τον αγαπάμε και τον νοιαζομαστε...

----------


## Mrgilleas

ενταξει το καταλαβα ετσι εγραφε και ο vince πιο παλια αλλα δεν τον προλαβες γιατι εισαι καινουργιο μελος μολις περσι γραφτηκες.και αυτος τα εγραφε καπως διασκεδαστικα σαν τον ελις αλλα μπαναριστηκε και αυτος ειχε ανοιξει κανα δυο τρεις λογαριασμους καινουργιους μπαναριστικαν και αυτοι και δεν ξαναμπηκε.μπραβο που νοιαζεσαι για τον ελις και διευκρινισες το διασκεδαστικα.μακαρι ομως να βρει μια θεραπεια καλη να μην βασανιζεται και να τον ξαμπαναρουν γιατι ειχε γραψει και πολλα μυνηματα γυρω στα 18 χιλιαδες και πολλοι τον συμπαθησαν με τα λεγομενα του και ολοι εχουν να πουν μια καλη κουβεντα για τον ελις και ας μην τον γνωρισαν απο κοντα....

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

ΣΠΑΜ= Σουπερ Παραγραφοι Απο Μυνηματα.

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

σουπερ=σουπερμαν=σουπερ συστεμ

----------


## Macgyver

Ο elis μπορει ναγραφε ακυρα , αλλα προσεφερε στο φορουμ κατι που λειπει , το χιουμορ ........... οσο για τα ακυρα , εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα κατι βλακωδη ποστ η θρεντς , που ο elis ηταν υποδειγμα σχετικα ......

----------


## giorgos35

> ενταξει το καταλαβα ετσι εγραφε και ο vince πιο παλια αλλα δεν τον προλαβες γιατι εισαι καινουργιο μελος μολις περσι γραφτηκες.και αυτος τα εγραφε καπως διασκεδαστικα σαν τον ελις αλλα μπαναριστηκε και αυτος ειχε ανοιξει κανα δυο τρεις λογαριασμους καινουργιους μπαναριστικαν και αυτοι και δεν ξαναμπηκε.μπραβο που νοιαζεσαι για τον ελις και διευκρινισες το διασκεδαστικα.μακαρι ομως να βρει μια θεραπεια καλη να μην βασανιζεται και να τον ξαμπαναρουν γιατι ειχε γραψει και πολλα μυνηματα γυρω στα 18 χιλιαδες και πολλοι τον συμπαθησαν με τα λεγομενα του και ολοι εχουν να πουν μια καλη κουβεντα για τον ελις και ας μην τον γνωρισαν απο κοντα....


Μακαρι να βρεθεί θεραπεία για τον Έλις και για τον κάθε Έλις...και για τον καθένας από μας...
Το ξανά ρώτησα αλλά δυστυχώς απάντηση δεν πήρα..μέχρι πότε είναι ο αποκλεισμός του???
Όπως είπε ένα άλλο μέλος το φόρουμ για τον Έλις ήταν ο κόσμος του..της περισσότερες ώρες εδώ της περνούσε..μιλούσε με κοσμο ξεσπούσε εδώ..πιστεύω ότι το φόρουμ καλό του έκανε...γιατί εκεί έξω ο κόσμος είναι πολύ ρατσιστές...δεν πιστεύω να τον κάνουν παρέα και σιγά σιγά να κοινωνικοποιηθεί..λίγο διαφορετικός αν είσαι απτό σύνολο σε κάνουν στην άκρη..μακάρι η διαχείριση να κάνει άρση αποκλεισμού του Έλις...και να ξανά είναι μαζί μας.....

----------


## giorgos35

> Ο elis μπορει ναγραφε ακυρα , αλλα προσεφερε στο φορουμ κατι που λειπει , το χιουμορ ........... οσο για τα ακυρα , εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα κατι βλακωδη ποστ η θρεντς , που ο elis ηταν υποδειγμα σχετικα ......


Ψέματα??και αυτό σωστό

----------


## Macgyver

> Ψέματα??και αυτό σωστό



Θενκς , giorgos , χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις ......

----------


## giorgos35

> Θενκς , giorgos , χαιρομαι που συμφωνεις ......


Μα έτσι είναι η αλήθεια να λέγεται...

----------


## λουλούδι

Μπραβο ρε παιδια χαιρομαι που ολοι αγαπατε τον ελις κι εγω θελω το καλο του τον ξερω απο το 2009 και ειναι επληκτικο παιδι και το ξερετε ολοι. Κριμα πολυ που διαγραφηκε, παλια δεν ηταν τοσο πολυ σε υποτροπη, οπως και να χει πρεπει να κανει κατι η διαχειριση γιατι οπως ειπε και ο γιωργος οι περισσοτεροι ειναι ρατσιστες δυστυχως το χω βιωσει κι εγω στο πετσι μου πολυ εντονα.

----------


## giorgos35

Γιατί δεν μου λύνει την απορία κάποιος/α??
Διαγράφηκε τέλειος???αποκλιστηκε για πάντα??η για ένα χρονικό διάστημα???

----------


## black angel

> Γιατί δεν μου λύνει την απορία κάποιος/α??
> Διαγράφηκε τέλειος???αποκλιστηκε για πάντα??η για ένα χρονικό διάστημα???


το προφιλ του είναι ακομα εκει… τελευταια φορα εγραψε στις 29/09 συνηθως δινουν 1 μηνα ban, οποτε σε 2 μερες θα ξεμπαναριστει.

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ότι η ενεργεια μπαναρισματος του ελις ηταν αθλια από μερους της διαχειρισης του φορουμ προς ένα ατομο σε υποτροπη στην σχιζοφρενεια, μονο και μονο για σπαμ!!! μαλλον οι ειδικοι διαχειριστες του φορουμ δεν εχουν ιδεα τι εστι σχιζοφρενεια…

ατομα σε ενεργη φαση σχιζοφρενειας εχουν το ακατολογιστο ακομα και στα δικαστηρια και δεν δικαζοντε. ευχομαι να είναι καλα το παιδι και να μην εκανε καμια τρελα

----------


## giorgos35

[QUOTE=black angel;1017514]το προφιλ του είναι ακομα εκει… τελευταια φορα εγραψε στις 29/09 συνηθως δινουν 1 μηνα ban, οποτε σε 2 μερες θα ξεμπαναριστει.

Προσωπικη μου αποψη ότι η ενεργεια μπαναρισματος του ελις ηταν αθλια από μερους της διαχειρισης του φορουμ προς ένα ατομο σε υποτροπη στην σχιζοφρενεια, μονο και μονο για σπαμ!!! μαλλον οι ειδικοι διαχειριστες του φορουμ δεν εχουν ιδεα τι εστι σχιζοφρενεια…

ατομα σε ενεργη φαση σχιζοφρενειας εχουν το ακατολογιστο ακομα και στα δικαστηρια και δεν δικαζοντε. *ευχομαι να είναι καλα το παιδι και να μην εκανε καμια τρελα[*/QUOTE]

Αυτό το εύχομαι κι εγώ...αλλά απτην άλλη λεω ας μην είμαστε και υπερβολικοί..

----------


## Macgyver

[QUOTE=giorgos35;1017516]


> ατομα σε ενεργη φαση σχιζοφρενειας εχουν το ακατολογιστο ακομα και στα δικαστηρια και δεν δικαζοντε. *ευχομαι να είναι καλα το παιδι και να μην εκανε καμια τρελα[*/QUOTE]
> ί..


Ο elis να κανει τρελλα ? δεν ειναι ο τυπος του ........για το πρωτο συμφωνω , giorgos .....

----------


## Remedy

> το προφιλ του είναι ακομα εκει… τελευταια φορα εγραψε στις 29/09 συνηθως δινουν 1 μηνα ban, οποτε σε 2 μερες θα ξεμπαναριστει.
> 
> *Προσωπικη μου αποψη ότι η ενεργεια μπαναρισματος του ελις ηταν αθλια από μερους της διαχειρισης* του φορουμ προς ένα ατομο σε υποτροπη στην σχιζοφρενεια, μονο και μονο για σπαμ!!! μαλλον οι ειδικοι διαχειριστες του φορουμ δεν εχουν ιδεα τι εστι σχιζοφρενεια…
> 
> *ατομα σε ενεργη φαση σχιζοφρενειας εχουν το ακατολογιστο ακομα και στα δικαστηρια και δεν δικαζοντε.* *ευχομαι να είναι καλα το παιδι και να μην εκανε καμια τρελα*


με ενοχλει παρα πολυ, οταν παιρνουν καποιοι αφορμες απο θεματα του φορουμ, κι οχι απο αγαπη για τον συνανθρωπο, για να επιτεθουν στους διαχειριστες. παει και στον Black adder το σχολιο...
ισως εχει προσωπικα προηγουμενα μαζι τους.
δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το κανει, γι αυτο το σχολιαζω.
ολοι εγραψαν μονο για την αγαπη τους για τον ελις και ειστε οι μονοι που γραψατε ΜΟΝΟ για να επιτεθειτε στον διαχειριστη.

επειδη βαζεις το "προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι", δεν μπορεις να συνεχιζεις με συκοφαντικους και προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους.

ολοι αγαπαμε τον ελις (οσοι ξερω εγω τουλαχιστον, για εσενα εχω μια μικρη επιφυλαξη).
οσοι εχουν ματια ειδαν οτι δεν εκανε μια και δυο και τρεις παραβιασεις, στις οποιες "κανονικα" θα επρεπε να φυγει.
εκανε δεκαδες.
εκατονταδες.
θεωρουμε ισως οτι παρα τις δεκαδες, επρεπε να υπαρξει ανοχη.
αυτο μπορουμε να το συζητησουμε. ο τροπος που επιτιθεσαι και αποδιδεις προθεσεις και χαρακτηρισμους ομως, με ενοχλει πολυ γιατι ειναι και εμπαθης και αδικος.

ισως λοιπον η διαχειριση να επρεπε να δειξει κι αλλη ανοχη.
απο την αλλη ομως, υπαρχει αποφαση και της διαχειρισης και των μελων, ο χωρος αυτος να εποπτευεται για παραβιασεις.
εχουμε δει ολοι οτι αυτο δεν γινεται με αυστηροτητα, αλλα με μεγαλη υποχωρητικοτητα.
λεμε ολοι οτι ο ελις ειχε τους λογους του για τα σπαμαρισματα του τελευταιου καιρου που ισως να ειναι και παθολογικοι και γι αυτο θα επρεπε να υπαρξει κι αλλη ανοχη.
το θεμα ομως ειναι οτι το 90 % των επιμονων παραβιασεων (και λιγα λεω), και βαλτε με το μυαλο σας περιπτωσεις που ολοι ξερουμε, οφειλεται σε καποια παθολογια/υποτροπη πες το οπως θελετε.
μπορει αλλοι σπαμερς να συγκεντρωνουν αντιπαθειες για τον τροπο τους, ενω ο ελις ειναι σε ολους μας αγαπητος.
μην σας παραπλανα ομως αυτο. το οτι κι αλλοι ειναι σε υποτροπη η σε μια κριση της παθησης τους, δεν αλλαζει, επειδη μας σπανε τα νευρα...
επομενως, στην πραγματικοτητα, η αποφαση της διαχειρισης ηταν για ποσο και για ποσους θα κανουν τα στραβα ματια για παραβιασεις.
προφανως και δοθηκε πολυς χρονος. το ειδαμε ολοι. καποια στιγμη αποφασισε ο διαχειριστης να δωσει ενα μπαν οπως εχει κανει και με ΤΟΣΑ αλλα μελη οταν επεμεναν σε απανωτες παραβιασεις.
μπορει επισης, μια διακοπη, να δρα ηρεμηστικα και οχι απελπιστικα σε καποιον. δεν το ξερουμε αυτο.
εσυ ομως δειχνεις να το ξερεις...

το γεγονος οτι ο αεον βγηκε απολογουμενος που εδωσε ενα μπαν ΜΕΤΑ απο απειρη υπομονη και ανεκτικοτητα,ο black adder το αντιμετωπισε με ειρωνια και εσυ με απαραδεκτη επιθεση.
δεν ειχε καμια δουλεια να το κανει, ξερετε.

το μονο αθλιο που ειδα εγω σε ολη αυτην την ιστορια, ειναι οτι ενας μη ειδικος (εσυ) απεδωσες πιθανοτητες να βλαψει τον εαυτο του το μελος, για μια πολυ ηπια και συνηθισμενη πραξη της διαχειρισης.
πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια.
θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι.

υ.γ. γιωργο σαφως και δεν ειναι μονιμο το μπαν. σε ελαχιστες περιπτωσεις (εγω μονο μια θυμαμαι) εδωσε η διαχειριση μονιμο μπαν σε καποιον και σιγουρα δεν ειναι μια απο αυτες.

----------


## giorgos35

> με ενοχλει παρα πολυ, οταν παιρνουν καποιοι αφορμες απο θεματα του φορουμ, κι οχι απο αγαπη για τον συνανθρωπο, για να επιτεθουν στους διαχειριστες. παει και στον Black adder το σχολιο...
> ισως εχει προσωπικα προηγουμενα μαζι τους.
> δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το κανει, γι αυτο το σχολιαζω.
> ολοι εγραψαν μονο για την αγαπη τους για τον ελις και ειστε οι μονοι που γραψατε ΜΟΝΟ για να επιτεθειτε στον διαχειριστη.
> 
> επειδη βαζεις το "προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι", δεν μπορεις να συνεχιζεις με συκοφαντικους και προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους.
> 
> ολοι αγαπαμε τον ελις (οσοι ξερω εγω τουλαχιστον, για εσενα εχω μια μικρη επιφυλαξη).
> οσοι εχουν ματια ειδαν οτι δεν εκανε μια και δυο και τρεις παραβιασεις, στις οποιες "κανονικα" θα επρεπε να φυγει.
> ...


Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι μόνιμο..... ειδικά ο Έλις νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ παλιό μέλος και θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα να έφευγε μόνο και μόνο για τα μηνύματα του..που ούτε έχουν υβριστικό σχολείο ούτε προσβλητικο ούτε τίποτα...πάντως χερομε που σύντομα θα είναι και πάλι μαζί μας....

----------


## black angel

> το μονο αθλιο που ειδα εγω σε ολη αυτην την ιστορια, ειναι οτι ενας μη ειδικος (εσυ) απεδωσες πιθανοτητες να βλαψει τον εαυτο του το μελος, για μια πολυ ηπια και συνηθισμενη πραξη της διαχειρισης.
> πραγματικα δεν εχω λογια.
> θα επρεπε να ντρεπεσαι.


Σου επιστρεφω το χαρακτηρισμο περι αθλιότητας!
προφανως δεν εχεις ιδεα περι σχιζοφρένειας που εχει ο ελις! επαναλαμβάνω, τετοια ατομα ουτε καν δικαζοντε στην πραγματικη ζωη και εδώ η διαχειριση του επεβαλε και ποινη!

και επειδή τα λογια είναι περιττα, σημερα ληγει η ποινη του, αν δεν εμφανιστεί συντομα, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θα ψαξω να δω τι απεγινε

----------


## Remedy

> Σου επιστρεφω το χαρακτηρισμο περι αθλιότητας!
> προφανως δεν εχεις ιδεα περι σχιζοφρένειας που εχει ο ελις! επαναλαμβάνω, τετοια ατομα ουτε καν δικαζοντε στην πραγματικη ζωη και εδώ η διαχειριση του επεβαλε και ποινη!
> 
> και επειδή τα λογια είναι περιττα, σημερα ληγει η ποινη του, αν δεν εμφανιστεί συντομα, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θα ψαξω να δω τι απεγινε


πραγματι δεν εχω ιδεα απο σχιζοφρενεια, εχουν ομως οι ειδικοι.
κι εσυ ειδικος δεν εισαι.
ειναι ομως οι διαχειριστες που εβρισες.
και ασθενης να εισαι, δεν εχουν ολοι οι ασθενεις τις ιδιες αντιδρασεις και τις ιδιες σκεψεις.
εσυ το βλεπεις σαν ποινη, ο ελις μπορει να το ειδε σαν ανακουφιση. δεν το ξερουμε.
επισης, μπορει να του κανει καλο.
ουτε αυτο το ξερεις.
οταν μπει θα μας πει .
στο μεταξυ αντιδρας λες και τον εβαλαν στην ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα, ΕΤΣΙ, γιατι σε βολευει στην προσβλητικη επιθεση σου...

αλλα να μπαινεις και να βριζεις, ξερεις.
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ να ψαξεις οτι θελεις σαν αλλοθι της επιθετικης σου συμπεριφορας. μας επεισες για το ενδιαφερον σου...

----------


## black angel

> πραγματι δεν εχω ιδεα απο σχιζοφρενεια, εχουν ομως οι ειδικοι.
> κι εσυ ειδικος δεν εισαι.
> ειναι ομως οι διαχειριστες που εβρισες.
> και ασθενης να εισαι, δεν εχουν ολοι οι ασθενεις τις ιδιες αντιδρασεις και τις ιδιες σκεψεις.
> εσυ το βλεπεις σαν ποινη, ο ελις μπορει να το ειδε σαν ανακουφιση. δεν το ξερουμε.
> επισης, μπορει να του κανει καλο.
> ουτε αυτο το ξερεις.
> οταν μπει θα μας πει .
> στο μεταξυ αντιδρας λες και τον εβαλαν στην ηλεκτρικη καρεκλα, ΕΤΣΙ, γιατι σε βολευει στην προσβλητικη επιθεση σου...
> ...


ειπε αυτή... που βριζει ολον τον κοσμο… και αναρωτιέμαι αν εχει φαει ποτε ποινη!!!

----------


## Remedy

> Ευτυχώς που δεν είναι μόνιμο..... ειδικά ο Έλις νομίζω ότι είναι πολύ παλιό μέλος και θα ήταν πολύ κρίμα να έφευγε μόνο και μόνο για τα μηνύματα του..που ούτε έχουν υβριστικό σχολείο ούτε προσβλητικο ούτε τίποτα...πάντως χερομε που σύντομα θα είναι και πάλι μαζί μας....


κι εγω θα χαρω οταν επιστρεψει, γιωργο.

----------


## black angel

> πραγματι δεν εχω ιδεα απο σχιζοφρενεια, εχουν ομως οι ειδικοι.
> κι εσυ ειδικος δεν εισαι.
> ειναι ομως οι διαχειριστες που εβρισες.


και επειδή εγω απευθυνθηκα στην διαχειριση και όχι σε καποιο μελος του φορουμ συνεχιζω για την διαχειριση…

Οι διαχειριστες εχουν ένα φορουμ να τρεξουν και ένα σαιτ… από το οποιο βγαζουν φραγκα! ο ελις και κάθε ελις που τους χαλαει το μαγαζακι απλα τον μπαναρουν. 

αν οι διαχειριστες είναι ψυχιατροι καλυτερα να καψουν τα πτυχια τους!

----------


## Κύκνος

> και επειδή εγω απευθυνθηκα στην διαχειριση και όχι σε καποιο μελος του φορουμ συνεχιζω για την διαχειριση…
> 
> Οι διαχειριστες εχουν ένα φορουμ να τρεξουν και ένα σαιτ… από το οποιο βγαζουν φραγκα! ο ελις και κάθε ελις που τους χαλαει το μαγαζακι απλα τον μπαναρουν. 
> 
> αν οι διαχειριστες είναι ψυχιατροι καλυτερα να καψουν τα πτυχια τους!


Και πολύ καλά κάνουν αν οποιοδήποτε μέλος παραβαίνει τους κανόνες λειτουργίας και βλάπτει άλλα μέλη... Κι αυτό δεν το λέω ειδικά για τον έλις αλλά για όλους... Έχουμε κι οι υπόλοιποι προβλήματα και δεν θα μας σπάνε τα νεύρα οι ασεβείς... Όσοι δηλαδή σέβονται τους κανόνες ηλίθιοι είναι;

Αυτά τα λίγα από μένα...

----------


## giorgos35

Ρε παιδιά μην μαλώνετε....αύριο μεθαύριο ο Έλις θα είναι και πάλι κοντά μας....
Όσο για το black adel..απλά ήταν λίγο υπερβολικός γιατί απλά ανυσηχησε για τον Έλις όπως και εγώ δεν έκρυψα την ανυσηχια μου..απλά μετά το σκέφτηκα και πάλι και είπα ότι ο Έλις είναι αισιόδοξος άνθρωπος οπότε δεν πρόκειται να κάνει καμία απολυτως βλακεία...
Είτε λίγο είτε πολύ ο Έλις είναι αγαπητό παιδί σε όλους(το παιδί δεν το λέω υποτιμητικά..)
Είναι η ψυχή του φόρουμ..
Οπότε μην μαλώνετε και ας κοιτάξουμε όλοι μας την καλή λειτουργία του φόρουμ για να βοηθηθουμε και να βοηθήσουμε....

----------


## black_adder

> με ενοχλει παρα πολυ, οταν παιρνουν καποιοι αφορμες απο θεματα του φορουμ, κι οχι απο αγαπη για τον συνανθρωπο, για να επιτεθουν στους διαχειριστες. παει και στον Black adder το σχολιο...
> ισως εχει προσωπικα προηγουμενα μαζι τους.
> δεν ειναι η πρωτη φορα που το κανει, γι αυτο το σχολιαζω.
> ολοι εγραψαν μονο για την αγαπη τους για τον ελις και ειστε οι μονοι που γραψατε ΜΟΝΟ για να επιτεθειτε στον διαχειριστη.
> 
> επειδη βαζεις το "προσωπικη μου αποψη ειναι", δεν μπορεις να συνεχιζεις με συκοφαντικους και προσβλητικους χαρακτηρισμους.
> 
> ολοι αγαπαμε τον ελις (οσοι ξερω εγω τουλαχιστον, για εσενα εχω μια μικρη επιφυλαξη).
> οσοι εχουν ματια ειδαν οτι δεν εκανε μια και δυο και τρεις παραβιασεις, στις οποιες "κανονικα" θα επρεπε να φυγει.
> ...


 Προσωπικά προηγούμενα δεν έχω με κανέναν. Ουτε τον aeon ξερω ούτε τον ελις. Στη διαχείριση φυσικά και ασκώ κριτική κανείς δεν είναι υπεράνω, ούτε το απλό μέλος του φόρουμ ούτε η διαχείριση ούτε ο δημιουργός του σύμπαντος. Λες για άλλους ρεμεντυ αλλά και εσύ το ίδιο προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς κάνεις. Αν είδες προηγούμενο σχόλιο μου εγραψα ότι ένα ban στον ελις θα το καταλάβαινα όταν έκανε αλλεπάλληλες δημοσιεύσεις βίντεο από το youtube.Αν έγραψε ότι γράφει συνήθως, -αλήθεια τι έγραψε κάνεις δεν ξέρει; Δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος για ban. Επαναλαμβάνω κανείς δεν είναι υπεράνω κριτικής.

----------


## Macgyver

Ελατε βρε παιδια , εγω εχω 32 ποιντς , δεν με απεβαλε κανεις ........

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Σου επιστρεφω το χαρακτηρισμο περι αθλιότητας!
> προφανως δεν εχεις ιδεα περι σχιζοφρένειας που εχει ο ελις! επαναλαμβάνω, τετοια ατομα ουτε καν δικαζοντε στην πραγματικη ζωη και εδώ η διαχειριση του επεβαλε και ποινη!
> 
> και επειδή τα λογια είναι περιττα, σημερα ληγει η ποινη του, αν δεν εμφανιστεί συντομα, ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ θα ψαξω να δω τι απεγινε


μπορεις να του ζητησεις να ανταλαξετε ε-μειλ αν σε ενδιαφερει τοσο το θεμα εκτος του οτι στο ιντερνετ υπαρχουν δεκαδες τροποι να μιλησεις και μου διαφευγουν τωρα λογο αλτσχαιμερ  :Smile:  σε υποτροπη μπορει να ειναι ο καθενας γιατι δε ξερεις τι μπορει να σκεφτεται καπιος απλα καπιοι γραφουν χωρις να σκεφτονται και αλλοι σκεφτονται και δε γραφουν και καπιοι αλλοι σκεφτονται και γραφουν κλπκλπ..

----------


## Remedy

> Προσωπικά προηγούμενα δεν έχω με κανέναν. Ουτε τον aeon ξερω ούτε τον ελις. Στη διαχείριση φυσικά και ασκώ κριτική κανείς δεν είναι υπεράνω, ούτε το απλό μέλος του φόρουμ ούτε η διαχείριση ούτε ο δημιουργός του σύμπαντος. Λες για άλλους ρεμεντυ αλλά και εσύ το ίδιο προσβλητικούς χαρακτηρισμούς κάνεις. Αν είδες προηγούμενο σχόλιο μου εγραψα ότι ένα ban στον ελις θα το καταλάβαινα όταν έκανε αλλεπάλληλες δημοσιεύσεις βίντεο από το youtube.*Αν έγραψε ότι γράφει συνήθως, -αλήθεια τι έγραψε κάνεις δεν ξέρει; Δεν υπήρχε κανένας λόγος για ban.* Επαναλαμβάνω κανείς δεν είναι υπεράνω κριτικής.


και μονο το οτι δεν ξερεις γιατι εφαγε το μπαν, αλλα εισαι βεβαιος οτι κακως το εφαγε κι ετσι ειρωνευεσαι κι επιτιθεσαι, δειχνει την εμπαθεια σου.
πρεπει ΤΟΥΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΝ να ξερεις γιατι το εφαγε για να κανεις κριτικη... ποτε δεν εχω προσβαλει καποιον που δεν εχει ΠΡΩΤΟΣ προσβαλει αλλον, ή εμενα... εσυ ομως προσβαλεις κι επιτιθεσαι χωρις να εχεις προηγουμενα (λες) και τον νικο και τον αεον.

κατα τα αλλα, εχεις λαθος.
αν ο ελις εκανε αυτα που ξερεις κι αυτα που κανει συνηθως, τυπικα ηταν για μπαν εδω και πολυ καιρο.
επομενως, επιτιθεσαι στον διαχειριστη γιατι εκανε αυτο που εχει υποχρεωση (οχι δικαιωμα), να κανει ως διαχειριστης.
οπως ειδες, καποια μελη ενοχληθηκαν απο αυτες τις παραβιασεις, κι αλλα ηθελαν να υπαρξει κι αλλη ανοχη.
ο διαχειριστης ειχε υποχρεωση να βαλει μια ταξη, αλλα δικαιωμα να κανει του κεφαλιου και να το παραβλεψει.
αφου παραβλεψε 100 φορες, την 101η εδωσε ποινη. και ενοιωσε κι ασχημα γι αυτο.
αλλο η κριτικη κι αλλο εμπαθεια.
εισαι εμπαθης απεναντι τους και κανει *ΚΡΑ*

----------


## black_adder

ρεμεντυ εσύ που ξέρεις γιατί έφαγε το. ban βάλε τα λινκ να τα διαβάσουμε. Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρουν. Εγώ κρίνω με βάση αυτά που κατά καιρούς διαβάζω από τον ελις.
Όταν κρίνεις μια ενέργεια αναπόφευκτα κρίνεις και τη πράξη και αυτον που την κάνει και στην προκειμένη είναι ο aeon και όχι ο Νίκος.
Εκτός αν ανοίγεις νέο θέμα μέσα σε αυτό το τοπικ για τη όποια διαφωνία εχει προκύψει σε άλλα θέματα πριν από παρα πολλούς μήνες. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι μιλάς σαν δικηγόρος της διαχειρισης. Εγώ δεν το λέω Το που είμαι το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά αν θέλω φεύγω αν θέλω κάθομαι 
Αστείες ομως τοποθέτησεις της διαχείρισης "η καρδιά μου είναι με τον ελις αλλά το χέρι και το μυαλό μου στο μπαναρισμα" για μένα αυτό που αξίζει και μόνο σε τέτοια θέση είναι μόνο ειρωνεία.

----------


## elis

Εμενα η ποινη εγραφε spam posts και καταλαβα τα βιντεο απο εκει και περα βρειτε τα

----------


## Remedy

> ρεμεντυ *εσύ που ξέρεις γιατί έφαγε το. ban βάλε τα λινκ να τα διαβάσουμε*.* Νομίζω ότι αρκετοί εδώ μέσα δεν ξέρουν. Εγώ κρίνω με βάση αυτά που κατά καιρούς διαβάζω από τον ελις.*
> Όταν κρίνεις μια ενέργεια αναπόφευκτα κρίνεις και τη πράξη και αυτον που την κάνει και στην προκειμένη είναι ο aeon και όχι ο Νίκος.
> Εκτός αν ανοίγεις νέο θέμα μέσα σε αυτό το τοπικ για τη όποια διαφωνία εχει προκύψει σε άλλα θέματα πριν από παρα πολλούς μήνες. Σε αυτή τη περίπτωση κάποιος θα μπορούσε να πει ότι μιλάς σαν δικηγόρος της διαχειρισης. Εγώ δεν το λέω Το που είμαι το γνωρίζω πολύ καλά αν θέλω φεύγω αν θέλω κάθομαι 
> Αστείες ομως *τοποθέτησεις της διαχείρισης "η καρδιά μου είναι με τον ελις αλλά το χέρι και το μυαλό μου στο μπαναρισμα" για μένα αυτό που αξίζει και μόνο σε τέτοια θέση είναι μόνο ειρωνεία*.


μα δεν ξερω για ποια συγκεκριμενη ενεργεια το εφαγε. γιατι δεν κραταω τεφτερι ποσες παραβιασεις κανει ο καθενας. υπαρχει στην διαχειριση ομως συστημα που βαρανε καμπανακια οταν μαζευτουν πολλες παραβιασεις. ακομα κι να ειναι παραβιασεις "σοφτ" σαν αυτες που κανει ο ελις, δλδ χωρις εμπαθεια, χωρις κακη προθεση, χωρις επιθετικοτητα, απλα παραβιασεις ξεκαθαρες αλλα καλοπροαιρετες.
γι αυτο και δεν ζηταω τον λογο απο την διαχειριση.
ξερω οτι αν ηθελε καποιος να τον μπαναρει μπορουσε, γιατι ξερω οτι ΠΡΟ ΠΟΛΛΟΥ ειχε κανει μεγαλο αριθμο παραβιασεων, ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΠΡΟΘΕΣΕΙΣ να βλαψει καποιον. τις εχω δει.

γιατι να μην θυμηθω την παλιοτερη επιθεση σου προς τον νικο δλδ, εφοσον κι εδω επαναλαμβανεις την ιδια τακτικη; πρεπει να παθω αμνησια, επειδη εκτιθεσαι;

αυτα που εχεις κι εσυ υποψη σου οτι 'εκανε", αν και τα βρισκεις ενταξει, ηταν κι αυτα για μπαν οταν δρουν σωρρευτικα και μαζευεται ενας αριθμος τετοιων παραβιασεων.
μιλαω σαν δικηγορος οποιου αδικειται εδω μεσα και πεφτει στην αντιληψη μου, και εν προκειμενω αυτου που τολμησε να πει οτι αν και εδωσε ποινη , στεναχωρεθηκε.

εσυ που μιλας σαν εισαγγελεας, ενω εχεις λαθος στοιχεια και αδικεις, πως νομιμοποιεισαι δηλαδη;

----------


## Remedy

> Εμενα η ποινη εγραφε spam posts και καταλαβα τα βιντεο απο εκει και περα βρειτε τα


σε πειραξε που εμεινες για λιγο, εκτος φορουμ ελις;
ενοιωσες αδικημενος;

----------


## elis

Το θεμα ειναι ποτε βρηκα το δικιο μου δεν ειναι το θεμα οτι αδικιθηκα μετα το στρατο στα παπαρια μου τουσ γραφω ολουσ δεν παν να κανετε οτι θελετε ετσι κι αλλιωσ με απομονωσαν ολοι αυτο ηταν το τελευταιο εγω γι αυτο πηγα στρατο για να ανταπεξερχομαι στα παντα ξερω την αληθεια για τα παντα γτ τισ γυναικεσ πωσ καθονται καλα αμα υπαρχει χρημα πωσ σου μιλανε αν εχεισ πτυχιο πωσ σ φερονται αν εισαι ωραιοσ αν εισαι αντρασ αν εισαι παιδι τωρα αυτο μασ πειραξε τοσα γινονται οι σημερινοι παππουδεσ ειχαν φαει αρκετο κοσμο τοτε για να παρουν τα κουμαντα καθε φορα που εχουμε πασοκ το ιδιο γινεται απο το 1980 το προβλημα ειναι οτι εγω δεν ειμαι τιποτα γι αυτο μου λενε ολοι την αληθεια ξερω τα παντα για ολη τη ζωη αντρων γυναικων μεχρι τα εξηντα οπου μετανιωνουν τουσ γαμουσ τα παιδια κλπ γτ το παιδι οταν παει 30 κανει τα ιδια που εκανε κι ο μπαμπασ επι πασοκ εν τω μεταξυ ο μπαμπασ τα ξεχασε κι εγινε παππουσ και το παιζει σωστοσ αυτο ειναι το προβλημα με την ελλαδα και δε θα γινουμε ποτε ανθρωποι ρεμ αμα καθε φορα που δε με μιλουσε καποιοσ καλα εγω στεναχωριομουν δεν θα εκανα τιποτα οχι οτι τωρα εκανα κατι σημαντικο αλλα τουλαχιστον το ειδα ολο το εργο με την ελλαδα 37 χρονων ειμαι και προσπαθω μαστορευω δουλευω απο τα 7 αυτα

----------


## giorgos35

> σε πειραξε που εμεινες για λιγο, εκτος φορουμ ελις;
> ενοιωσες αδικημενος;


Εγώ νομίζω ότι Έλις ψιλό πειραχτηκε με τον αποκλεισμό του η από ορισμένα σχόλια που είδε το αισθάνθηκα από κάποιες απαντήσεις του.. βέβαια δεν είμαι και σίγουρος δεν βάζω το χέρι μου στη φωτιά μπορεί να κάνω λάθος...αλλά έτσι μου φάνηκε...

----------


## elis

Γιωργο εγω σασ ειπα επαιζα μπαλλα στην αλανα εκει τι νομιζετε ηταν αγιοι καταρχασ οι περισσοτεροι γιναν πρεζακια κι επειδη θυμονται τι παιδι ημουν ποτε δε με πειραξαν προσ τιμην τουσ αυτο και μπραβο τουσ γι αυτο ειμαι ευαισθητοσ τωρα ενω ειμαι ζωο σωματικα γτ αυτοι ηταν ολοι φιλοι μου και τουσ αγαπουσα η τουλαχιστον τα ειχαμε καλα αλλα εγω ημουν αθωοσ αυτοι ηταν πονηροι τελικα αποδειχτηκα πιο πονηροσ εγω που δεν ασχοληθηκα με αυτα και τωρα ειμαι καλυτερα απο ολουσ παλια λεγανε το εξυπνο πουλι απο τη μυτη πιανεται παλια βεβαια αξιζε και να ζεισ τωρα που δυσκολεψαν τα πραγματα δεν εχει και ιδιαιτερο νοημα μασ την κλεψανε τη ζωη

----------


## elis

Γι αυτο λεμε δεν υπαρχει λαθοσ και σωστο αυτοι ειχαν παραπανω δυνατοτητεσ και πηραν πρεζα και τωρα ειναι χαλια κι εγω που ημουν αθωοσ εφτασα σαραντα και υγιησ γτ ημουν περιεργοσ να δω τι ειναι δουλεια τα λεφτα οι ανθρωποι αυτα μ αρεσαν αυτοι ειχαν παραπανω δυνατοτητεσ εγω τελευταιοσ ημουν αρα χαρακτηρα μυαλο εκει μετραει

----------


## elis

Μπορω να ανοιξω και θεμα πωσ ανθρωποι με αυξημενεσ δυνατοτητεσ χαντακονωνται ετσι γτ σωματικα εγω δεν ημουν τιποτα ιδιαιτερο γι αυτο εκανα γυμναστικη μεχρι τα τριαντα μπασ και παιξω καλη μπαλλα αυτοι παιζαν καλη μπαλλα αλλα σπιτια δεν ειχαν μυαλο δεν ειχαν δεν ξερω παντωσ το γεγονοσ οτι εγω ειμαι καλυτερα απο ολουσ ειναι αξιο μελετησ ισωσ εγω ημουν αθλητησ αυτοι δεν ηταν θελει ειδικη ψυχολογια ο αθλητησ δεν ξερω παντωσ μου εμεινε η ευαισθησια απο τοτε

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλώς τον έλις με τις φιλοσοφίες του γειά σου έλις βγάλτα από μέσα σου μπας και ηρεμήσεις έχεις πολύ θυμό και σου βγαίνει με την πολυλογία καλά κάνεις αρκεί να είσαι εσύ καλά!!!!!!! Σε έχουν περιθωριοποιήσει όλοι όπως και μένα όπως είπε κάποιος πιο πριν λόγω της αρρώστιας μας αλλά τουλάχιστον εδώ μέσα δεν είχες τσακωμούς ήταν το καταφύγιό σου!!!!!!!! Εγώ ευτυχώς το έχω βρει στη νορμάλ ζωή φτάνει που είμαστε καλά εμείς αφού όλοι μας έχουν περιθωριοποιήσει και δεν με πειράζει καθόλου για τους άλλους αρκετά έχω βοηθήσει!!!!!! Και εσύ με συμβουλές και εγώ με τον τρόπο μου....Τα λέω απλοικά δεν ξέρω να μιλάω πολύπλοκα όμως νομίζω ότι έχουν νόημα αυτά που λέω. Να προσέχεις τον εαυτό σου είναι πολύτιμος δεν υπάρχουν πολλοί έλιδες ένας είσαι και μοναδικός εμένα μου έχεις λείψει αλλά δεν έχω κανένα άντρα φίλο και λογικό είναι. Να είσαι καλά πάντα και να είσαι έτσι δυνατός να μην τα παρατάς ποτέ!!!!!! Σε αγαπάμε όλοι φιλικά!!!!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

αλλον θ*ελις* και αλλος ερχεται

----------

